# Simple Setup for a Beginner - Go Easy on Me (PLEASE)!



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

OK, so what I have is:
10g shown in picture
5 peppered cory cats and one oto
I would like to change to a more natural scenery, including changing the substrate and to more plants, slate, etc.
What would be the best way to do this without me having a nervous breakdown because I did a CO2 thing wrong, etc?
I'd like it to be pretty low maintenance, but I do take good care of my tanks...
Should I go with low light?
PLEASE HELP!!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Hmmm...I think you're making a step in the right direction. That neon blue gravel is hurting my eyes. 

I suggest you use Seachem Flourite as your new substrate. One bag will do it for a ten gallon. Try sticking with either wood or rocks for a hardscape. It's hard to mix the two well aesthetically. Bump up your lighting to a twin tube strip or a 36 watt pc bulb to get around 3 wpg (watts per gallon). Get plant specific bulbs...I really like ZooMed's Ultrasuns. 

What type of filter are you using now?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'd go with the Zoomeds in your situation. They're nice strong bulbs and grow most plants pretty well. They're not quite as strong as power compacts, but in a lot of situations, that's just fine. A moderately lighted tank will allow you to grow a broad variety of plants without worrying about issues that arise in a faster growing, more heavily illuminated aquarium. 

The recommendation about the Flourite is a good one. That or Eco Complete will give you a good substrate that you'll not have to worry about. 

What are your water conditions like? KH? 

A yeast co2 bottle and/or Flourish Excel will be adequate for a tank like yours. Neither are anything to worry about.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

For a beginner it is easiest to start off with a low light/low tech tank, this means you will not need C02 and very little ferts. Stay under 2WPG to have a low light tank.

You can use the the Seachem line of ferts...Seachem flourish, micros, iron and excel (for a carbon source).

The easiest substrate to use is Eco-complete, just open the bag and pour it into the tank.

Stuff as many low lot plants in the tank as you can afford (more the better) this will help soak up nutrients that algae also feed on.

Good Luck ;-)


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Wow! Thanks everyone!
I believe the standard bulb I have in there now is 15W...
Is that good enough?
Would I have to use ALL those Seachem products?

I have a Whisper hangon back filter.

My parameters are:
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate (believe it or not) 0
ph 7 

The tank is about 3 months old.

The neon blue is hurting my eyes too! :wink:


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

I can't seem to find these Zoomed bulbs anywhere.... :-s


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Hmm, 0 nitrates sounds a bit off since you don't have any plants in the tank. I wonder if you're getting a false reading.

I agree with Trena and Cavan, it's best to start out lower tech and get a feel for it. Soon enough you'll be itching to move up to more high end stuff when your first tank starts thriving.
I like the Eco-complete too, and it's very easy to set up and work with.
It would probably be the best to try to find some compact fluorescent lighting if you just have the standards right now. I think you could find some that would keep you at less than 2WPG for your low tech start (if that's what you decide on), and it would still be more plant friendly than the standards.

The ZooMed lights are available at places like www.petsolutions.com .

On another note, you might want to get a few more Oto's since they really do best with company of their own.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

JanS said:


> Hmm, 0 nitrates sounds a bit off since you don't have any plants in the tank. I wonder if you're getting a false reading.
> 
> I agree with Trena and Cavan, it's best to start out lower tech and get a feel for it. Soon enough you'll be itching to move up to more high end stuff when your first tank starts thriving.
> I like the Eco-complete too, and it's very easy to set up and work with.
> ...


Thanks but I do have some live plants in there now. Amazon Sword is one of them.
That's why I think the Nitrate is at 0.
I don't think I can actually fit anymore fish in there without overloading it.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

http://www.petsolutions.com/Flora+Sun+Bulbs-I-97605218-I-C-33-C-.aspx

Would this be the bulb to use even though it still says 15W??
l


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Just got home. I keep getting more and more of this brown stuff on my gravel.. Could it be algea? Someone mentioned diatoms???
This is really making me want to switch things over...
But is it going to be as simple as:
1.) Take the fish out
2.) Take out old decorations and gravel
3.) Put in either Flourite or Eco-Complete (after rinsing flourite of course)
4.) Fill tank halfway (with new water?) and put in new plate and decorations.
5.) Let sit for a couple hours 
6.) Return fish to their home
7.) Voila! Is it basically that simple?

Is my tank going to have to cycle again cuz that was a real pain!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a good bulb to use although it has a pink hue to the lighting it gives off. I suggest the UltraSun instead. You ought to get another light strip or get a dual light strip for the tank. You'd do better to have 3 wpg of lighting. 3 wpg on a smaller tank is still low-tech because they require more lighting than larger tanks. For instance I have close to 10 wpg on my 5.5 gallon tank and that is still not insane.

To use the dual light strips get a glass top for you tank and just set them on top. Also get a timer for the outlet and set them to be on for about 10 hours a day. That way the lighting is consistent.

To start out with you only need Flourish Excell, Flourish Comprehensive, Flourish Potassium, and Flourish Nitrogen. Stay away from the Phosphorus for now. Dose them according to the instructions and you should have a good start. With a tank that small buying the ferts does not cost that much.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jess7 said:


> Just got home. I keep getting more and more of this brown stuff on my gravel.. Could it be algea? Someone mentioned diatoms???
> This is really making me want to switch things over...
> But is it going to be as simple as:
> 1.) Take the fish out
> ...


The brown stuff is probably diatoms, and raising your light level _can_ help that.

As for your switch over - 
1. Take the fish out and put them in some of the tank water. I always line a bucket or trash can with a plastic bag, then poof it and close it up just like they do when they bag fish in the store.
2. When you take your old decorations and substrate out, put it in some tank water to keep it moist and retain your bacteria. Same goes for your filter media.
3. Yup, if it's Eco-Complete, you can just dump it in your tank. If it's flourite, you'll want to get that prepared before you start anything else. Here's a good link for step by step instructions - http://www.vickisaquaticplace.com/fluorite.html
This is partly why I prefer the Eco over the Flourite - it's much faster.... 
4. You can use new water as long as it's almost the same as for pH and hardness. There is no benefit to using the old water for bacteria purposes since it doesn't live in the water column, but on the other surfaces in the tank, and ornaments.
5 & 6. There is no reason to let it sit for a couple of hours. The faster you can get your fish and other things back in, the better. That way there's less worry about your bacteria dying off if it sits too long too. Just be sure to refill the tank with water of the same temp as the fish are in at the time, and dechlorinate it.
7. It's that simple. 

If you follow the above steps and be careful not to scrub any surfaces and add your old ornaments and stuff back in, you won't have to worry a bit about a recycle.

BTW, good for you about being careful about overstocking, but you could easily add 3 or 4 more Oto's without being over loaded.

Good luck!


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

That was a great article!
Do you know where to buy a dual flourescent light hood?
I really don't want to mess with cutting a glass cover or anything...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You ought to be able to purchase a 10 gallon glass cover at just about any decent pet store that deals in aquariums. If you can't find a dual strip light just get another single one and rest two singles on top. For good online prices I like www.bigalsonline.com

So long as you start with a lot of plants in the tank cycling is not really an issue at all.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Also was wondering if you guys could suggest some good low light plants, besides java fern and java moss?


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

grandmasterofpool said:


> To start out with you only need Flourish Excell, Flourish Comprehensive, Flourish Potassium, and Flourish Nitrogen. Stay away from the Phosphorus for now. Dose them according to the instructions and you should have a good start. With a tank that small buying the ferts does not cost that much.


I found them all but Flourish Comprehensive. Do you mean Iron?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jess, there is a Seachem Flourish & a Seachem flourish trace; I would use both. I would also get Seachem iron and Excel. IMO, these four will be all that you need in the beginning, later you can get others like Nitrogen, Phosphates, Potassium if they are needed.

Some low light plants Anubias, Hornwort, Crypts.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Jess7 said:


> Also was wondering if you guys could suggest some good low light plants, besides java fern and java moss?


Anubias, some Crypts, Giant Hygro, Hornwort, and maybe Stargrass are a few that come to mind.
Check out the "Plant Finder" http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/index.php? and you can look up low or medium light plants and their requirements.

BTW, I can't remember if it's already been covered, but you can buy a glass canopy that's ready made for your size tank for less than $8 http://www.petsolutions.com/Perfecto+Glass+Canopies-I-47433160-I-.aspx


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks guys...
I had ordered some Java Moss online and got it tonight and attached it to a rock
.
I also bought a Marineland hood with a 17W Flourescent bulb and a glass canopy AND TIMERS!!!.
Now I have a 15W and a 17W hood with standard bulbs.
Can I use a 15W bulb in a 17W hood?

I think I'm going to order the Zood Med Ultra Sun bulbs online like you suggested.
Have any of you guys ordered any bulbs made by Hagen like the Power-Glo or anything??

I'm going to order the plants, Eco-Complete, and the ferts and then I think I'm ready to go!!!

I can't wait!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm going to warn you against using eco-complete. They have had issues lately with batches of it raising GH and KH significantly. Stick to SeaChem's Flourite, Onyx, or Red Sea's Flora Base. The Hagen bulbs are okay, but don't compare to the zoomeds. You can use a 15 w bulb in a 17 w hood just fine so long as it's the same size. 

The Flourish Comprehensive is sometimes labeled as simply just Flourish.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

grandmasterofpool said:


> I'm going to warn you against using eco-complete. They have had issues lately with batches of it raising GH and KH significantly. Stick to SeaChem's Flourite, Onyx, or Red Sea's Flora Base. The Hagen bulbs are okay, but don't compare to the zoomeds. You can use a 15 w bulb in a 17 w hood just fine so long as it's the same size.
> 
> The Flourish Comprehensive is sometimes labeled as simply just Flourish.


Ok, cool. Thanks for the insight. Then I'm going to order the Zoo Med bulbs today, and look at which of those substrates I like the best...


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

I found this bulb.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=23831&category_id=1853&pcid1=1843

It is 24" as opposed to 20" that would fit my tank, but both have 18" bulbs. Would it work ok with just some plastic hanging over the sides??


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jess... The over hang will work fine, it just want look as neat.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

IMO, you'd get more bang for the same $$$ with this one http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=24049;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=

In reference to the earlier post about Eco driving your hardness up, I have read reports about it, but I've never encountered the problem. Maybe it depends on your particular water conditions too.... :???:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is not the correct coralife 20" light to get. That link is for the one that comes with a 50/50 bulb. Make sure you get the freshwater model with a 6,700 k bulb if you get that fixture.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I was referring to the fixture and not the bulbs. Not all of us prefer the same type of bulbs either, so it's kind of figuring out what you prefer and what works for you after you get the lights. I don't care for the 50/50's either, but it's not that they won't work with plants, they're just unappealing to many people for how they look.

I personally prefer the GE Aqua Ray's, which are 9325 K, and I don't care for the Zoo Meds, but like I said much of it is personal preference, so I'm not going to contradict your recommendation.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That was not meant as a personal attack so I hope you didn't take it as such. I just wanted to make sure that they knew there are two types. I agree that different temps can be used, but it has been shown that actinic bulbs are not as effective in growing plants.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Well I ordered the Zoo Meds because that's what you guys recommended. Are they going to work ok?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes they work great.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

One more question... Anyone know a good place online to order plants form?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Good place to buy plants, our sponsors.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

*Update*

So Saturday I redid my tanks. I bought the following plants:
Anubias Coffeefolia
Hygrophila polysperma
Cryptocoryne wendtii
Java Fern, Lace 
I also had Java Moss, and Amazon Sword , and a grass like plant (not sure what it is).

Setup with the Flourite, ZooMed UltraSun bulbs, and my new rocks. My fish are LOVING it!!!
I will send pictures tonight! Thanks everyone for your help!

BTW, I also got the Flourish Comp, Excel, Iron and Trace. Hopefully I'm good to go now! Is this all I need for ferts?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You may need to add nitrate and phosphate if your plants are doing well, but as far as micronutrients, you'll be fine.

If your Amazon sword is _Echinodorus bleheri_ , it will become far too large for a ten gallon tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Actually pretty much any sword is too large for a ten gallon. A compacta sword is about the only one I know of that will fit.

Welcome to the world of planted tanks.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Actually lazt night one of the leaves on the Cryptocoryne wendtii had disintegrated and I got a little bit of a rise in nitrite since I switched the tanks over. Did a w/c. Could a leaf disintegrate from a little bit of nitrite? It was <.25

How would I add nitrate?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is normal for Cryptocorynes in general. They do not like to be moved and will sometimes go through a melting faze. Do not worry, new healthy leaves will grow back in its place.

You add nitrate by dosing Flourish Nitrogen. You can also purchase dry chemicals, but that takes a little extra effort. We're happy to help if you want to try it as it is cheaper.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks 
Here are the pics I promised.

http://photobucket.com/albums/y220/jesslor23/?multi=5&addtype=
Let me know what you think...


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Jess, that is a big improvement from the first pic. I like the way you have the rocks stacked...Good job ;-)


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

Thanks Trena!
I wish my camera was a little better. The pics just don't do the setup justice...

You guys think those plants will spread to cover more of an area or should I get some more? Still think the amazon sword is too big?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That is a baby amazon sword. A full grown amazon sword should get to be 20"+ tall easily. 

I like your setup too. Make sure if you put the anubias in the substrate that you don't bury the rhizome (horizontal part) of the plant or it will rot. Also, try attaching your java moss to the rocks with sewing thread. Just spread a patch around the rock you want to attatch it to and wrap thread tightly around it to attatch it. It will look funny when you do it, but after a couple weeks it will be attatched and much more appealing. 

That's a great start you have and certainly an improvement over your original setup. As you stated already, the fish always appreciate a more natural environment.


----------



## Jess7 (May 3, 2005)

grandmasterofpool said:


> That is a baby amazon sword. A full grown amazon sword should get to be 20"+ tall easily.
> 
> I like your setup too. Make sure if you put the anubias in the substrate that you don't bury the rhizome (horizontal part) of the plant or it will rot. Also, try attaching your java moss to the rocks with sewing thread. Just spread a patch around the rock you want to attatch it to and wrap thread tightly around it to attatch it. It will look funny when you do it, but after a couple weeks it will be attatched and much more appealing.
> 
> That's a great start you have and certainly an improvement over your original setup. As you stated already, the fish always appreciate a more natural environment.


Woah so I guess I'll have to change that amazon up eventually!

The thread won't pollute the water?

Thanks for the comments!


----------

